# Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!



## Mike85 (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer harten Gummifischrute. Sie sollte eine Länge von 2,7m haben. Die Jigköpfe mit denen ich Angel liegen bei 5-35Gramm. Diese Rute soll hauptsächlich für große Seen bestimmt sein.

Die Rute sollte auf keinen Fall schwabbelig sein!!! Zu schwer allerdings auch nicht da ich keine Lust auf Einarmiges Bodybuilding habe! Will auch nicht son Labberschwanz in der Hand haben.


Möchte nicht mehr als 80 Euro dafür ausgeben müssen. habt Ihr nen Vorschlag????

Wäre super wenn Ihr nen Vorschlag hättet. Fahre am Sonntag auf die "Angeln" nach Duisburg und wollt dort dann mal nach ner Rute schauen.

Mfg Mike


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Hy!

Ich kann Dir die Prestige II von Drachkovitch nur empfehlen!
Wg 10 -80 gr. Hart wie sau und schön leicht!
Nur leider nicht für 80 € zu bekommen!:q


----------



## Mike85 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Mhhh das hilft mir aber leider auch nicht viel weiter...was kostet die denn?? Vielleicht bekomm ich sie auf der Messe etwas billiger....


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Hy!

So mit 120 bis 150 € (beim Stollenwerk sogar 209 €) wirst du wohl rechnen müssen, aber die ist Ihr Geld echt wert! Hatte bis jetzt keine Rute in der Hand die mir besser zusagte!


----------



## Stachelritter (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Hi !!

Ich kann dir die Ruten Henk Simonsz Softbait 2,70m 20-60g oder Henk Simonsz Softbait Distanz 3m 45-75g (bretthart)
entfehlen kosten so ca. 80 Euro.

Mfg. Stachelritter


----------



## Beastmaster (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Kauf Die 'ne Iron Claw Damokles, damit liegst Du ganz sicher nicht falsch. Die Rute lässt sich dank abnehmbarer Ausgleichsgewichte perfekt ausbalancieren und der Blank ist auch super, nicht zu hart und trotzdem sehr straff.

Ganz klar meine Empfehlung, gibts beispielsweise günstig hier bei einem Boardie: http://cgi.ebay.de/Iron-Claw-Damokl...ryZ56731QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Grüße #h,

Oliver


----------



## Gralf (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Ich hab mir letztens eine YAD Colorado in 3m Wg 70g gekauft. Die ist hart genug um den Gummifisch zu spüren und weich genug um im Nahbereich mit geflochtener zu drillen. 

Die ist sehr preisgünstig. Vielleicht kannst du die dir mal anschauen oder in die Hand nehmen. Jedenfalls toll dafür, das sie so wenig kostet.


----------



## Stefan6 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Moin#h 
Ich fische mit einer Mitchell Performance 2,70m,WG 20-70g auf Zander.Mit der fische ich Gufis mit Jigköpfen bis 28gr.,einfach genial.Preis der Rute um die 90€#h


----------



## Laubi (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Ich habe ebenfalls die Drachko Prestige II in 2,70m ;10-80g WG und nur 195g leicht.
Eine der besten Ruten die ich je in der Hand hatte, mit der kann man wirklich den ganzen Tag ununterbrochen fischen, ohne müde zu werden.
Allerdings finde ich die Rute zu hart, sie könnte ruhig etwas weicher sein - hatte anfangs mehrere Aussteiger im Drill, man muss halt während des Drills die Bremse etwas leichter einstellen

Da Du ja hauptsächlich an größeren Seen fischen willst, kann ich Dir nur raten eine etwas längere Rute (3 - 3,30m) zu nehmen, wegen der Wurfweite.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## esox_105 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer harten Gummifischrute. Sie sollte eine Länge von 2,7m haben. Die Jigköpfe mit denen ich Angel liegen bei 5-35Gramm. Diese Rute soll hauptsächlich für große Seen bestimmt sein.
> 
> ...


 

... wer will das schon. Mal sehen was die BFF dazu sagt :q .


----------



## carphunter85 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Shimano Beast-Master, die fischt ein Kumpel von mir, ist recht hart.
Ich fische im Moment die Savage von Prologic in 2.7m und -100gr. Echt super hart. Nehme sie allerdings in erster Linie zum Hechtangeln mit echt größen Ködern. 
Zum Jiggen am Rhein auf Zander nehme ich ne Shimano Technium in 3m und bis 40gr. Das ist meiner meinung nach echt ausreichend.


----------



## ivo (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Hallo,

ließ dir doch mal den Harrison Blank Fan Tread durch.
Ich denke das ist was für dich, vielleicht ne VHF.
Rutenbau: *http://www.Mads-Rutenbau.de

*da findest du bestimmt was

Gruß

ivo


----------



## Holger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Aber nicht für 80 EURO. Falls Mad die jetzt für 80 Flocken baut, bestellt ich 3...:q 

Die Ron Thompson X-Cite Spin 40-70 Gramm is auch eine sehr gute Rute, die mir dieses Jahr über 100 Zander brachte. Kostet nur 70 EUR, mit günstig gehts auch...|rolleyes


----------



## friwilli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Ultra Tec Spin 80 von Sänger. Sehr gutes Preis-Leitungs-Verhältnis. Gab es mal bei AskXXXXX sehr günstig.


----------



## Freakadelle (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

YAD Colorado wäre mein Tipp. Gut und günstig.


----------



## Drag (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Wow 100 Zander :l 
Aber wieso gerade eine so harte Rute für einen See?


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



Stachelritter schrieb:


> Hi !!
> 
> Ich kann dir die Ruten Henk Simonsz Softbait 2,70m 20-60g oder Henk Simonsz Softbait Distanz 3m 45-75g (bretthart)
> entfehlen kosten so ca. 80 Euro.
> ...



Jepp, für den Preis ein genialer Blank.
Ich habe diese Rute auch und finde den Blank Klasse.
Leider ist die Beringung nicht so richtig gelungen.
Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich die mal umriggern.

Gernot #h 

PS: Wenn es doch etwas mehr sein könnte: http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info....1b8e6f60f46440

Die Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl sind aber unbegrenzt... |rolleyes


----------



## bolli (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Mannoman, sorry, aber immer wieder der gleiche Müll!

Wenn Einer nach einer € 80,00 Rute mit bestimmten Eigenschaften fragt, dauert es keine 3 Stunden und wir sind bei Empfehlungen die das 3-4 fache kosten oder welche die geforderten Eigenschaften kaum erfüllen. #d 

Soll nicht heißen, dass z. B. die VHF seine Erfordenisse nicht erfüllt, nein, die Rute würde (nicht nur) ihn bestimmt begeistern.
Ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe selber eine. 
Aber das war nicht gefragt!

Also, die bereits genannte "Henk Simons Softbait" von Spro 
ist wirklich bretthart und WAR für ca. € 75,00 oder sogar weniger zu haben. Leider ist sie seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Programm.

Die ebenfalls den geforderten Eigenschaften nahe kommende und bereits genannte "Damokles 30-80 gr" von Sänger kostet
teils auch unter € 90,00.

Ob es sinnvoll ist, eine "brettharte" Rute zu fischen, oder ob es nicht gute (und zugegeben meist teurere) Ruten gibt, die eine schnelle Aktion, direktes Gefühl für Bisse und Aktion für tolles
Drillvergnügen vereinen war ja nicht gefragt.  |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Am günstigsten (in der geforderten Preislage) und passend bezüglich guter Straffheit sind an sich die mit dem WG 20-70g und entsprechender 2,70m Länge von Balzer aus dem Magna-Lager (MX9 z.B.) und Mitchell (....-ance), da bekommt man viel Rute für wenig Geld, so ab 30 EUR aufwärts wenn man die Sonderangebote abklappert, und funzen tut das schon ganz gut! :m


----------



## paul188 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



Holger schrieb:


> Aber nicht für 80 EURO. Falls Mad die jetzt für 80 Flocken baut, bestellt ich 3...:q
> 
> Die Ron Thompson X-Cite Spin 40-70 Gramm is auch eine sehr gute Rute, die mir dieses Jahr über 100 Zander brachte. Kostet nur 70 EUR, mit günstig gehts auch...|rolleyes


 
100 Zander in 4 Tagen .#r  

Gruß Paul.


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Powermesh von Daiwa 50-100g WG, schön hart, schön leicht und nahezu unkaputtbar. Kenne einige Leute, die das Teil fischen und total begeistert sind. Sollte für etwa 80-90 Euro zu kriegen sein!


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Von vielen gerne gefischt (so von mir) und immer wieder genannt:
Quantum Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow - nicht mehr im neuen Katalog aber in einigen Onlineläden vorhanden (z.B. Angler Oase) einfach mal googeln - Preis mit etwas über 70 Euro im Limit.
Sehr ähnlich und nicht minder gut: Crypton Manie HM - meist um 5 Euro billiger
Aber vielleicht nicht zu lang warten, sonst sind die Restbestände weg

Für's kleine Budget wurde von einem bekannten Laden für Zanderfischer in Hamburg auch gerne im letzten Jahr eine Balzer Sonderedition die Magna Magic Spin 75 verkauft.

@Angeldet -> meinst Du auch die?

Blank soll echt top gewesen sein und das für Minigeld (im Laden ca. 45) findest Du auch bei Ebay 

Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Für's kleine Budget wurde von einem bekannten Laden für Zanderfischer in Hamburg auch gerne im letzten Jahr eine Balzer Sonderedition die Magna Magic Spin 75 verkauft.
> 
> @Angeldet -> meinst Du auch die?
> 
> Blank soll echt top gewesen sein und das für Minigeld (im Laden ca. 45) findest Du auch bei Ebay


Die auch, ja  wobei die Magna Magic ein ganz schöner Hammerblank ist, kann sich von der Leistungskraft mit den besten Sportex messen. 
Gut sind auf jeden Fall die Magnas: Magic, Miracle, Majesty, Princess, MX9, sowie die Edition's. 
Von Skorpion gibts z.B. auch sowas wie eine Signature alias MX9 zum MiniPreis.


----------



## PureContact (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Crypton Zander: sehr empfehlenswert

Sänger Damokles: totgeredet, aber sehr sehr gut GUFI Rute!!!

Sänger PureContact Strong: ebenfalls verdammt gut:l​


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

ich selber fische die Mitchel alince,in 2.70 und mit nem wg von 20-70 gr. ist hart und leicht|supergriBei moritz gabs die mal für 55 Euronen jetz kostet sie zwischen 60-75 Euro bei versch. Läden und im i-net!Sonst sind die Quantum Manie und die Strehlow Ruten super und auch in dem Preisbereich


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

*Iron Claw Damokles !*  30-80g


----------



## KHof (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Hallo!

Wie wärs denn mal mit Selbstbau:

Pacific bay 1088/2 Traditional, Splitgriff und 6 oder 7+1 Beringung
Gewicht mit 30 Gramm Ausgleich im Griff 218 Gramm, realistisches Wurfgewicht 30-90 Gramm.

Ist für ungefähr 80 Euro zu realisieren. Die Rute hab ich am Wochenende zum ersten Mal gefischt und bin begeistert!
(Was eher selten ist - Begeisterungsanfälle meine ich).
Mit bislang nicht erreichter Leichtigkeit lässt sich damit ein 16er Kopyto führen.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Klaus, das kannst Du doch nicht machen, Du bringst so den ganzen Rutenmarkt durcheinander! |uhoh: #d 

Ne richtige Supergummipeitsche für den Preis ... #c und nicht für 500;
klar geht sogar wirklich!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



Mike85 schrieb:


> Will auch nicht son Labberschwanz in der Hand haben.


 
...nicht zu fassen!#d #d #d 
*Tattüüütattaaaa*


----------



## ollifischer (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Spro Henk Simonsz Spin 60 -
Das wäre mein Tipp. Bretthart und schön leicht. Hab sie in 3m für 70€ gekriegt, in 2,70m gibts die meines Wissens auch.
Super Rute für ne guten Preis!

achja, WG bis 60gr.
Olli


----------



## kulti007 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



friwilli schrieb:


> Ultra Tec Spin 80 von Sänger. Sehr gutes Preis-Leitungs-Verhältnis. Gab es mal bei AskXXXXX sehr günstig.


 

gibt es immer noch. habe zwei stück davon. eine spin 60 und eine spin 80. ich finde diese ruten klasse, denn was wenig kostet ist nicht immer schlecht. |rolleyes 

mfg


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

also ich war erst vor einigen wochen mit einem Kumple nach spinnruten gucken....

ich geh mal einige modelle durch und gebe ein persönliches feedback ab....

Quantum Crypton Zander 65gr. by J.Stelow.....

- ganz nette Rute, Design gefällt, aktion für 65gr. recht Hart, eher was für den Fluss. Jedoch gefaällt mir der klobige Griff nicht und das gewicht.....auch für nen Preis von um die 70€ gibts besseres.....

Spro Blue Wave wg weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr....

- gefiehl mir leider nicht so wie das aussehn der rute vermittelte.... für das angegebene wg war sie zu weich und leider keine "gute" gufirute..... aber für den see und nicht all zu derbe Strömung ok.... preis war um die 50-60€

- Sänger Pure Contact Strong 30-80gr....

eine klasse rute die für keute ist, die nicht nur mit Gufi fischen wollen. sie ist in der spitze ein wenig (nicht viel) weicher als die vom WG gleiche Damokles. ist aber noch um einiges leichter und hat auch einen verdammt schnellen blank ohne dabei aber zu schwächeln.... derbes rückgrad.... Prädikat: sehr gelungen.... preis um die 80-90€--- aber lohnt auf jeden fall....

Sänger iron Claw Damokles 30-80gr.

- Diese rute hat die selben eigenschaften wie die Pure Contact... ist jedoch in der spitze noch ein wenig härter was sie somit zu einer sehr guten gufirute macht. ich fische sie am vereinssee und am rhein.... die deckt echt alles ab... auch das gewicht ist super und mit den scheiben am ende kann man die rute optimal zur rolle anpassen. Rückgrad ohne ende (musste ich bei nen 110cm Hecht feststellen) und wie die Pure C. ein sau schneller blank.... ich fsiche damit übrigens auch andere köder als nur Gufis, da dir rute fast alles mitmacht....... preis umd die 80€ .... absolut fair...

PS: bei sänger gefällt mir übrgens der Kundenservice gut.... ein anruf genügt und man wird prompt glücklich gestellt...

gruß

Sascha


----------



## Mike85 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Was haltet Ihr von der Jackson STL 1????

Sie ist 2,7m lang,hat ein WG von 30-75Gr. und ein Gewicht von 256Gramm....

Also die 
*Sänger Iron Claw Damokles 30-80gr*
*Sänger Pure Contact Strong 30-80gr*

sind meine Favoriten bis jetzt wenn man sich das Alles so durchliest. Vielen vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Die Pure Contact Strong ist sowas wie das allroundmodell der Damokles...... aber selbt mit der lassen sich fast alle kunstköder fischen......  

an deiner stelle würde ich im laden mal beide modelle anschauen und vergleichen....


----------



## Mike85 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Werd auf der Messe am Sonntag mal danach schauen...

aber was ist mit der Jackson?? Kennt die keiner??? Gibts zum Beispiel bei Stollenwerk....


----------



## ChrisHH (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die auch, ja  wobei die Magna Magic ein ganz schöner Hammerblank ist, kann sich von der Leistungskraft mit den besten Sportex messen.
> Gut sind auf jeden Fall die Magnas: Magic, Miracle, Majesty, Princess, MX9, sowie die Edition's.
> Von Skorpion gibts z.B. auch sowas wie eine Signature alias MX9 zum MiniPreis.



@Angeldet
Ups sehe gerade, dass ich die Miracle und nicht die Magic meinte, aber die wurde von Dir ja auch für gut befunden - puh

offtopic: macht man mit ner Magic Seatrout was falsch?


----------



## mitch (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

@ Mike
Ich fische mit der Jackson STL 1 und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, die Rute ist ein ziemlich harter Bock und man hat eine ausgezeichnete Köderfühlung damit.

Ansonsten, schau dir mal die Berkley Signa Pike an, 260cm lang, WG bis 60 g.


----------



## felix2 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

ich fische seit einem Jahr die Carboflex von Sportex 65g. Wurfgewicht 3,05 m. Länge.
Für eine Rute von 3 m. wirklich leicht und schwingt nicht nach bei einer straffen semiparabolischen Aktion und das alles für nur  85 Euronen


----------



## darth carper (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Balzer Edition Natural Power -45g WG.
Eine sehr schöne, leichte Rute mit enormer Power.
Das WG ist ziemlich niedrig angegeben. Die Rute läßt sich auch mit Gufis um 15cm noch fischen.


----------



## sevone (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

drachko prestige genII.
die ist schön hart und wiegt bei 2,75m und wg von 80gramm nich mal 200g.


----------



## Pernod (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



sevone schrieb:


> drachko prestige genII.
> die ist schön hart und wiegt bei 2,75m und wg von 80gramm nich mal 200g.


 
Du hast leider in Mike85´s Frage folgendes wichtiges Detail überlesen.  --> *Möchte nicht mehr als 80 Euro dafür ausgeben müssen.#d *


----------



## Mike85 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Sooo meine Lieben.....

war auf der Messe....leider den Tag nix gefunden...bin darauf nochmal nach Angel Ussat gefahren und hab mir die Shimano Speedmaster geholt....

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe....viele der Ruten die Ihr geschrieben habt habe ich leider nicht gefunden..die Damokles hatte jemand,er sagte mir aber das er die letzte den vorherigen Tag verkauft hat...schade..

Mfg Mike


----------



## szczupak (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*

Ich liebäugele auch mit der Quantum Zander J.Strehlow. Frage mich aber ob sich damit kleinere Gummifische (bis 11cm) mit 7g Köpfen gut werfen lassen.


----------



## Living Dead (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> @Angeldet
> Ups sehe gerade, dass ich die Miracle und nicht die Magic meinte, aber die wurde von Dir ja auch für gut befunden - puh
> 
> offtopic: macht man mit ner Magic Seatrout was falsch?




Äham war das nich ne Meforute mit Vollgalsfaserspitze!?|rolleyes
Naja meine Meinung dazu: Kopflastig und warum willste ne Galsfaserspitze? Ich mein beim Mefoangeln machste ne normale Rute wohl kaum kaputt...Also lieber die MX9 Seatrout wenns schon Balzer sein muss!#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Harte Gummifischrute gesucht!*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> offtopic: macht man mit ner Magic Seatrout was falsch?


Kurz gesagt: nein  evtl. ein bischen schwer (die Magna Magic Seatrout, nicht die leichtere Edition Magic Seatrout) aber sonst top.



Living Dead schrieb:


> Äham war das nich ne Meforute mit Vollgalsfaserspitze!?|rolleyes


Das ist die MX5 oder MX3 und Powertip und die billigeren, aber nicht die Magic's oder Miracle. Die Magna Magic hat im Gegensatz zur Edition Magic innen noch eine Epoxy/Glasfaserlage wie früher die Sportex HM-Turbo zur weit fetteren und wirklich vorhandenen Robustheit, aber nicht als Spitze.
Sicher ist die Magna Matrix MX9 aber eine gute Wahl, noch besser ist die Edition Magic oder die neueren Pendants, nur kosten die auch ordentlich und sind nicht mehr als günstige-mal-eben-so Beschaffung einzuordnen. Wenn die als Modell auslaufen, dann evtl.


----------

